# Cordoba 1.4. error code 17560 problem



## zkiter (Jul 30, 2014)

Hallo. I have Seat Cordoba 2002. year, 1.4. MPI, 44 kwh. and getting the following code:

Address 01: Engine Labels: 030-906-032-AUD.lbl
Part No: 6K0 906 032 AC
Component: ME7.5.10 4192 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 06402 
VCID: 69DDB9973BB9

1 Fault Found:
17560 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 2: System too Lean 
P1152 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000

When this fault appears, my engine starts shaking a little bit.. And my consumption of fuel increases a 20-30%... And after worming up, above 3000 rpm's, it dosen't have any power and start's to shakes... 
I visited an authorized service for Seat.. They cleared my fuel injectors, and check out fuel pump. 
After 100-200 km's, i'm getting 17560 code again. They reset fault code, and now after 150-200 km's, i'm getting the code again... 
I'have decided not to go any more to authorized service and to solve problem myselfe...

Any help please? 

I sow something about MB032 ont his link:

http://forums.triplezoom.com/showth...0-Error-Codes-Need-Help&p=81403384&viewfull=1

but I'need some help...


----------



## ob1kn0b (Oct 22, 2012)

The first thing to check will be air leaks around the intake manifold but if there are any leaks the problem should disappear when accelerating at WOT. Next would be to check the mass air flow sensor or the inlet manifold absolute pressure sensor and then check all the ignition system, check your coil packs, spark plug wires and spark plugs a fouled spark plug or an arcing coil pack could be the cause of your problem.


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------

